# Fiddlehead Soup



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ingredients

>> 5 medium potatoes cubed
>> 2 1/2 cups fiddleheads
>> 1 cup chopped wild leeks
>> 3 stalks of celery chopped
>> 2 onions chopped
>> 5 cups water
>> 2 cups vegetable broth
>> 4 cloves of fresh garlic minced
>> salt and pepper to taste
>> 1 to 2 cups cream (optional)

Instructions

Pour the water and vegetable broth into a large pot. Add the cubed potatoes, chopped celery, wild leeks, onions, garlic, salt and pepper. Bring to a boil then turn the stove down to simmer. Add fiddleheads. Simmer until the vegetables are soft.

Put the soup mixture in a blender until desired consistency is reached. If you want to make this a creamy soup then return soup to the pot and slowly add cream until it is thickened.

If wild leeks {ramps} are not available then substitute them with a medium-large size onion.
Make large batches of this and freeze so you can enjoy fiddlehead soup in the winter months!

 Al


----------

